# GPU-Z Feedback-Thread



## Oliver (4. Oktober 2007)

Soeben ist ein weiteres Tool von W1zzard in der Beta-Version 0.0.1 erschienen. Unter anderem hat W1zzard Atitool programmiert. Mit GPU-Z kann man, ähnlich wie bei CPU-Z für Prozessor und Speicher, alle nur erdenklichen Daten der Grafikkarte auslesen und anzeigen lassen, sowie die Einstellungen hochladen und validieren lassen. 

Da sich das Tool in einer sehr frühen Beta-Version befindet, wäre es toll, wenn ihr Feedback über die Funktionsweise und Bugs in diesem Thread geben würdet.

Webseite:
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/

Link zum Download:
http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/882/TechPowerUp_GPU-Z_v0.1.3.html

Screenshot:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pokerclock (4. Oktober 2007)

*V. 0.0.1*
Naja, soweit alles OK, Testrechner siehe Sig.

Nur das Nvidia Logo bei ne ATI Karte gefällt mir nicht
Die Revision wird nicht angezeigt, 
Crossfire Support? Ja/Nein fehlt
Ich hab 512 MB nicht 256 MB (Ich glaube da mal eher der Rechnung und den ATT)
Das beim Shadertakt nur "Mhz" steht sollte normal sein für eine X1950pro

Finde ich noch was gibts einen Edit

Habe jetzt das Tool auf meinem ZweitPC ausprobiert (siehe Sig). Fehlermeldungen beim Start des Tools siehe anhang

*Edit:* Mann beachte jetzt das zweite Bild. Habe die GPU um 20 Mhz übertaktet, Speicher geht leider nicht. Der erhöhte Takt wird korrekt angezeigt. Auch die Texture und Pixel Fillrate hat sich um 0,2 erhöht und wird angezeigt.

*V. 0.0.2
*Das Ati-Logo hat seinen Weg hinein gefunden
Die Revision wird nicht angezeigt, der Schriftzug "Revision" ist grau hinterlegt
Mir fehlt immernoch das Kontrollfeld für den Crossfire-Support (Wenn dann schon SLIundCrossfire)
Der Schriftzug "Shader" ist jetzt grau hinterlegt, jedoch nur bei "GPU-Clock" nicht bei "default Clock"

*V 0.0.3
*Die Option für Crossfire ist eingefügt worden (gut gelöst: Nvidia SLI wird nicht angezeigt)
Der Schriftzug "Shader" ist jetzt auch bei "Default Clock" grau hinterlegt
Bei "Driver Version" wird jetzt auch angezeigt für welches Betriebssystem (bei mir XP)

*EDIT2* Habe die Drei Versionen als Ein Bild in den Anhang eingefügt

*EDIT3:* Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass wenn ich die Versionen 0.0.1 und 0.0.2 schließe immer dieser typische Win XP Fehlersound ertönt. Jedoch taucht keine Fehlermeldung auf oder dergleichen. Laut Taskm. sind die Programme auch geschlossen (tauchen dort also nicht mehr auf) Irgendwelche Ideen wie man dem auf die Spur kommen kann?

*Lösung gefunden:* Hatte zum Vergleich die einzelnen Versionen parallel laufen. Beim ersten Programm, das ich beendete kam kein Ton. Aber bei den darauffolgenden. Egal welche Version. Ist wohl eine Überlagerung oder dergleichen.

*EDIT4: *RAM-Verbrauch laut Taskm 5.128k, CPU-Z 1.41 braucht 4.928k

Echtzeitveränderung der Takte ist nicht vorhanden, für eine Aktualisierung muss die Grafikkarte erneut ausgewählt werden (unten links)

*V. 0.0.4*
Mein Monitor BenQ FP93GX wird jetzt als *19,1* Zöller angezeigt (ob das stimmt?) Bild Nr4 im Anhang
Sonst keine Veränderungen

*V. 0.0.5*
Habe jetzt bemerkt, wenn man den GPU-Takt erhöht und GPU-Z dabei laufen lässt und unten links bei dem Auswahlmenü der Grafikkarte/n, die vorhandene Karte auswählt (ist bei mir eh nur eine) ändert sich auch die Taktangabe bei "GPU clock". Das war auch schon bei den vorhergehenden Versionen so (inkl 001).

Das Programm muss also *nicht* nochmal neu gestartet werden bei einer Taktänderung.

Sonst keine Veränderungen bei mir zu V.0.0.4

*V. 0.0.6*
Der Bereich "Display" wurde herausgenommen
Bei "Validation" kann man nun seine E-Mail-Adresse angeben

Das Tool ist jetzt kleiner geworden, ein Vorteil denke ich wenn man noch andere/mehrere Fenster offen hat

*V. 0.0.7 LINK*
Als ich das Programm zum ersten mal startete, kam ein Pop-Up, für die automatische Suche nach einem Update (mann konnte da wählen, wie oft es danach suchen soll). 
*Registryeintrag ab Version 0.0.6 (>suche nach "GPU-Z")*
Update-Check läst sich mit einem Linksklick auf das Logo oben links erneut durchführen

Änderungen
Die Anzahl der Shader meiner X1950pro ist nun mehr: 36 (12 davor) Pixel, 8 (5 davor) Vertex (Ich glaube das ist jetzt der richtige Wert)
Bei "Validation" ist jetzt statt "Your E-Mail" > "Optional E-Mail" geschrieben
*
V.0.0.8 LINK

*Im Feld Driver Version wird jetzt der Treibername (Catalyst bei mir) abgezeigt.

*V.0.0.9*

in Bereich Validation hat sich was getan

- Zur Auswahl stehen jetzt etwas mehr Privatsphäre und ein Bug-Report
- Im Kreis ist/kommt eine Anzeige für den Upload-Fortschritt und die IP

*V.0.1.0*

Im Feld "DirectX Support wird jetzt auch die SM-Version angezeigt

Im Feld "Memory Type" steht jetzt bei mir "DDRX" (davor war es "DDR3") Gab es bei der erkennung zu viele Probleme oder hat das was zu bedeuten. 

Vielleicht habt ihr ne Ahnung

*V.0.1.1.* LINK

Changelog

    * Fixed shader count on RV670
    * Fixed Shader Model info on some ATI cards
    * Some ATI cards no longer report memory type DDRX
    * Added basic i815G info
    * Fixed G71 / G70 AGP misspelling

Meine X1950pro war eine der Ati Karten, bei denen "DDRX" erkannt wurde statt DDR3 

*V.0.1.2* ist draußen! LINK

Changelog hier

*EDIT5*
Ein paar *Ergänzungsvorschläge* von mir:

1. Detail zur *Lüftersteuerung/drehzahl *in Echtzeit(dazu vielleicht einen extra Reiter)
- prozentuale Lüfterauslastung
- eventuell Temperaturanzeige (GPU und Umgebung)
- Anzeige mit wieviel Volt der Lüfter dreht (falls softwareseitig möglich)

2. *Monitor * (dazu auch einen extra Reiter)
- aktuelle Auflösung + Bildwiederholfrequenz (hilft bei Analyse von Probs. nach einem Ruhezustand)
- bei Verwendung von zwei oder mehr Monitoren > Welche Monitore, mit Auflösung und Bildwiederholfrequenz (vielleicht sogar mit einer Zuordnung von links nach rechts)
- HDMI-Support des Monitors plus HDCP-Unterstützung (Yes/No)

3. *Grafikkarte*
- HDMI-Support der Grafikkarte (HDCP) (Yes/No)
- Vereinfachte Anzeige des Treibers (also zB catalyst 7.9 statt/zusätzlich zu "ati2mtag 6.14.10.6706" > *seit v.0.1.2 *
- Prozentuale Anzeige der Übertaktung (gefällt mir einfach das zu sehen)
- Welche (bis zu) AF/AA Modi stehen zur Verfügung
- Anzeige ob eine Unterstützung für die Porzessorentlastung bei HD-Videos vorhanden ist (keine Ahnung wie der Marketingname dafür ist) (aktiviert/deaktiviert falls man das überhaupt machen muss)
- Eine TDP-Anzeige wäre brauchbar (geht eh nur Herstellerangabe)

3.1 *VRAM-Infos* (extra Reiter)
- Ähnlich wie bei "SPD" bei CPU-Z
- Latenzen anzeigen
- Herstellungzeitpunkt, Seriennummer und andere (Falls softwareseitig möglich) Hilft bei Diagnosen und Erkennung von gut übertakbaren VRAM

4 *Design der Logos*
- Angepasst an die jeweilige Grafikkarte (wird es doch bestimmt offizielle dazu geben) zB Ati/AMD X1950 pro
- Vielleicht sogar noch in Kombination mit dem jeweiligen Seller-Logo (Sapphire,XFX, ASUS etc.)


----------



## TheGamler (4. Oktober 2007)

Mir ist grad folgendes aufgefallen :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bei mir steht bei Bus Interface: PCI-E x16 @ x1
entweder liest das Tool was falsch aus oder meine Graka läuft nicht auf x16...


----------



## Oliver (4. Oktober 2007)

Nvidia-Grafikkarten, die vor der Geforce 6 erschienen sind, werden noch nicht unterstützt, für den Fall, dass sich jemand wundert


----------



## willspeed (4. Oktober 2007)

Cool, dass es jetz auch cpu-z für Grafikkarten gibt,  ´n paar verbesserungen sollen aber auch noch gemacht werden, mein speicher meiner 1950XTX stimmt bei GPU-Z nich ich habe 512Mb und es werden 768Mb angezeigt, ich glaub nich das das simmt, aber wenn´s stimmt wär´s auch cool


----------



## buzty (4. Oktober 2007)

@TheGamler: iwie nit erster oder 
sonst: mich wundert auch das nvidia-logo, sonst stimmt bei mir eig alles


----------



## Piy (4. Oktober 2007)

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/vcybm/



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja directx10? xP eher nich... bandweite von 0,0 is auch cool xP
und standarttakte? naja, eigentlich vom werk 837, aber irgendwie hab ich überall 850, hat msi n fehler gemacht?

wie berechnet sich eigentlich der shader-takt? wenn ich die andern anheb, wird der auch höher... was isn das überhaupt? xD


----------



## Oliver (4. Oktober 2007)

Man beachte die Worte "sehr frühe Beta-Version". Da der Autor unmöglich alle verfügbaren Grafikkarten testen kann, sind in der ersten Version solche Fehler absolut üblich. Also fleißig weiter Fehler posten, aber bitte nicht über das Programm herziehen. Seid froh, dass sich überhaupt jemand die Mühe macht, solch ein Programm zu entwickeln und dieses dann kostenlos zur Verfügung zu stellen.  Hat bisher noch niemand gemacht, aber bevor jemand auf die Idee kommt 

@ Piy: Was sagt denn Atitool zur Taktrate? Außerdem hast du eine Grafikkarte der DX10-Generation, stimmt also.


----------



## Piy (4. Oktober 2007)

hab nix ati-tool xP hab aber nvidia systemsteuerung, die sagt dasselbe, zeigt halt nur keinen shader-takt an... ich hol mir das tool ma ^^


edit:  erste erfahrungen mir ati-tool: er findet keine fehler, selbst wenn das ganze bild aus gelben pixeln besteht oô komisches programm xDDD   ich bleib lieber bei nvidia-systemsteuerung, da weiß man was man hat xDDD


das wichtigste hab ich vergessen:  is ne geile sache das programm ^^ bestünde die möglichkeit, dass man cpu-z und gu-z zusammenführen könnte? xP das wär ma das coolste ^^


----------



## Marbus16 (4. Oktober 2007)

@TheGamler: Heb mal den FSB und PCIe Takt leicht (um 1-2MHz) an, dann sollten da auch x16 stehen 

Insgesamt hat Wizzard da ein sehr gutes Tool rausgebracht.


----------



## Kovsk (4. Oktober 2007)

Tolles Programm, ideal damit mann net immer diese Riesen RivaTuner oder ATITool Dinger in denn Screens von benches hat^^


----------



## Nelson (4. Oktober 2007)

Jo schönes programm! Online Validation funktioniert auch wunderbar
Es steht halt immer das Nvidia logo dran  (beim program, bei online validation is das ati logo!

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/7px3b/


----------



## TheGamler (4. Oktober 2007)

Marbus16 schrieb:


> @TheGamler: Heb mal den FSB und PCIe Takt leicht (um 1-2MHz) an, dann sollten da auch x16 stehen



Ja dacht ich mir auch gleich,hab ich aber schon probiert...
Unter default einstellungen, unter meinem OC-Profil (FSB 320),default mit erhötem PCI-E Takt und OC-Profil + PCI-E erhöhung! 
Immer nur x1 
Aber mein Problem ist ja nicht der sinn des Threads....

In diesem Sinne, fleißg das Tool prüfen


----------



## CyBerTRoN (4. Oktober 2007)

Piy schrieb:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/vcybm/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



habe das gleiche problem mit meiner 8800gts/320, hab aber immerhin 32 Shadereinheiten . 
Trotzdem sehr geiles Programm *thumbs up*


----------



## X_SXPS07 (4. Oktober 2007)

@Piy





> wie berechnet sich eigentlich der shader-takt? wenn ich die andern anheb, wird der auch höher... was isn das überhaupt? xD


 Der Shadertakt wird synchron zum zum Gpu takt angehoben. Da gibts eine Zahl (ist glaub ich 2,34 oder so) die wird mal den GPU takt genommen dann kommt der shadertakt raus. Kann man aber per Rivatuner zum beispiel ändern (steh auch hier in irgeneinem post)

@Topic Geiles tool perfekt ergänzung zu CPU-Z


----------



## Piy (4. Oktober 2007)

ahhh ich erinner mich, das mit dem multi und dem riva mal gelesen zu haben, thxxx!


----------



## The-Pc-Freak-25 (4. Oktober 2007)

Hehe, das Programm is SEHR GUT aber einige fehler finde ich immer 
mir hat man wohl 12 meiner Pixel Shader geklaut und soweit ich weiß müsste ich auch ein 17" Monitor haben aber da bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher  naja und nen Shader Tack von 0MHz is auch immer toll  Perfect für Spiele wie Bioshock :p
wirklich sehr empfehlenswert 

aber so alles in allem top programm! DICKES *DAUMEN HOCH*

gruß pc-freak




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barney G. (4. Oktober 2007)

Bis auf die Revision & DX Version nicht schlecht - dafür das meine Karte erst ein paar Tage alt ist...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exxe (4. Oktober 2007)

Bei ner 3dfx bekommt man gar keine daten angezeigt, alle felder leer


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Oktober 2007)

Wieso, stimmt doch das der Chip D3D10 beherrscht 

Ansonsten scheints bei mir mit der G84 zu funzen, abgesehen davon das er die Treiberversion nicht erkennt (aktueller offizieller) und den Schirm nicht.


----------



## Marbus16 (4. Oktober 2007)

G84 - Sparkle 8600GT


----------



## McZonk (4. Oktober 2007)

PiY, drück dich doch bitte etwas gesitteter aus, habe deinen Beitrag bearbeitet!

Und ich wunderte mich schon wieso das auf meinem Schläpper mit G4 420Go nicht startete  Gut einige Bugs sind noch drin, aber wie an der Version 0.0.1 erkennbar ist, eine noch wirklich frühe Version. Find die Idee aber klasse


----------



## Marbus16 (4. Oktober 2007)

Ein Kumpel meinte auch: " Ja was soll das sein? Langweilig." Ich so: Das is die 0.0.1 Beta, die noch dazu ganz ansehlich läuft. Er: :eek:


----------



## X_SXPS07 (4. Oktober 2007)

@Piy Jetzt ist auch noch die neue RivaTuner Version draußen mit der man das bekwemm per Schieberegler machen kann.    Freue mich schon auf meine 8800GTS/640MB

Bei mir wird alles richtig angezeigt


----------



## McZonk (4. Oktober 2007)

So jetzt kommt von mir auch nochmal nen Screenie... Wie man sieht fehlen auch hier noch ein paar Daten. den Rest hab ich mal gecheckt und er ist korrekt.

Die Validation funktioniert auch schon


----------



## jetztaber (5. Oktober 2007)

Auch mal ein Bildchen von mir. Wieso hab ich eigentlich schon die Version 0.0.2 

Wer zu spät kommt, erhält die neueste...

Hmm, die eingetragenen Werte sind soweit korrekt. Nur Monitor habe ich keinen, wenn es danach geht.


----------



## Piy (5. Oktober 2007)

X_SXPS07 schrieb:


> @Piy Jetzt ist auch noch die neue RivaTuner Version draußen mit der man das bekwemm per Schieberegler machen kann.    Freue mich schon auf meine 8800GTS/640MB
> 
> Bei mir wird alles richtig angezeigt



ja die hab ich schon ^^*  habs auch ers damit gemacht, klappt gut, aber dann habv ich ma auf den komischen granzausprbier-knopf gedrückt xD der bringts nich xP er hat den coretakt bis 740mhz übertaktet und dann immernochnicht gemerkt, dass alles gelb wird oô


mit der neuen gpu-z version ändert sich bei mir noch nichts


----------



## Oliver (5. Oktober 2007)

Post #1 mit Link zur neuen Version geupdatet.


----------



## Pokerclock (5. Oktober 2007)

Habe jetzt die Änderung zur V.0.0.2 in den Post #2 übernommen.


----------



## Hardygamer (5. Oktober 2007)

mach ich was falsch?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GrandAdmiralThrawn (5. Oktober 2007)

Najo, frühe Version halt.

Ich frage mich aber schon, ob da jemals Support für alte Grafikkarten reinkommen wird, ist ja keine ganz unerhebliche Arbeit, da diesen Riesenhaufen Vendor und Device ID's den entsprechenden Karten zuzuordnen..


----------



## JimBeam (5. Oktober 2007)

sehr schönes Tool, gibt übrigens schon Version 0.0.3 

Mein Monitor wird nicht erkannt, aber das fällt glaub ich unter kein Support für Uralt Hardware, ansonsten hab ich keine Bugs.


----------



## Piy (5. Oktober 2007)

diesmal gibs auch ne äönderung bei mir: hinter dem treiber steht    "/XP"
xD


----------



## McZonk (5. Oktober 2007)

Auch Ver.0.0.3 hat noch zahlreiche leere Felder bei meiner G80GTS...
Zudem werden die Taktraten falsch ausgelesen. (s.screeni)


----------



## DerSitzRiese (5. Oktober 2007)

sieht ganz gut aus glaube ich...

bis auf das Logo


----------



## Pokerclock (5. Oktober 2007)

Habe die Version 0.0.3 in den Post #2 aufgenommen
Habe auch die drei Versionen als Ein Bild in den Anhang eingefügt (zum direkten Vergleich)

Glaubt Ihr, dass es auch auf anderen Betriebssystem laufen wird?

*EDIT:* Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass wenn ich die Versionen 0.0.1 und 0.0.2 schließe immer dieser typische Win XP Fehlersound ertönt. Jedoch taucht keine Fehlermeldung auf oder dergleichen. Laut Taskm. sind die Programme auch geschlossen (tauchen dort also nicht mehr auf) Irgendwelche Ideen wie man dem auf die Spur kommen kann?

Bei V. 0.0.3 passiert das nicht

Ist euch schon aufgefallen, dass die takte erst nach einem Neustart geändert werden? (Overclocking)


----------



## Piy (5. Oktober 2007)

??? bei mir werden bei der 8800gts 320 die takte perfekt richtig angezeigt, auch im laufendne betrieb oô


----------



## Pokerclock (5. Oktober 2007)

Piy schrieb:


> ??? bei mir werden bei der 8800gts 320 die takte perfekt richtig angezeigt, auch im laufendne betrieb oô



Reicht der Beweis? Das zweite ist *nach* einem Neustart


----------



## JimBeam (5. Oktober 2007)

Ja, erst nach einem Programm Neustart werden die geänderten Werte übernommen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Oktober 2007)

Wie erwartet gehts bei mir nicht...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nelson (6. Oktober 2007)

Ok x1650Pro is komplett bugfrei! Das einzige das nich angezeigt wird is dass es ne pro is aber ich denk soviel wird man über seine karte schon noch wissen^^

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/pnff


----------



## Piy (6. Oktober 2007)

JimBeam schrieb:


> Ja, erst nach einem Programm Neustart werden die geänderten Werte übernommen.




achsooo sry, hab gedacht ihr meint rebooten, nicht das programm neu starten... das muss ich auch dafür


----------



## Intel_Nvidia_Fighter (6. Oktober 2007)

Bis auf meinen Monitor wird bei mir alles erkannt in der Version 003


----------



## Pokerclock (6. Oktober 2007)

Ein paar *Ergänzungsvorschläge* von mir:

1. Detail zur *Lüftersteuerung/drehzahl *in Echtzeit(dazu vielleicht einen extra Reiter)
- prozentuale Lüfterauslastung
- eventuell Temperaturanzeige (GPU und Umgebung)
- Anzeige mit wieviel Volt der Lüfter dreht (falls softwareseitig möglich)

2. *Monitor * (dazu auch einen extra Reiter)
- aktuelle Auflösung + Bildwiederholfrequenz (hilft bei Analyse von Probs. nach einem Ruhezustand)
- bei Verwendung von zwei oder mehr Monitoren > Welche Monitore, mit Auflösung und Bildwiederholfrequenz (vielleicht sogar mit einer Zuordnung von links nach rechts)
- HDMI-Support des Monitors plus HDCP-Unterstützung (Yes/No)

3. *Grafikkarte*
- HDMI-Support der Grafikkarte (HDCP) (Yes/No)
- Vereinfachte Anzeige des Treibers (also zB catalyst 7.9 statt/zusätzlich zu "ati2mtag 6.14.10.6706"
- Prozentuale Anzeige der Übertaktung (gefällt mir einfach das zu sehen)
- Welche (bis zu) AF/AA Modi stehen zur Verfügung

*Edit*: Anzeige ob eine Unterstützung für die Porzessorentlastung bei HD-Videos vorhanden ist (keine Ahnung wie der Marketingname dafür ist) (aktiviert/deaktiviert falls man das überhaupt machen muss)

3.1 *VRAM-Infos* (extra Reiter)
- Ähnlich wie bei "SPD" bei CPU-Z
- Latenzen anzeigen
- Herstellungzeitpunkt, Seriennummer und andere (Falls softwareseitig möglich) Hilft bei Diagnosen und Erkennung von gut übertakbaren VRAM

4 *Design der Logos*
- Angepasst an die jeweilige Grafikkarte (wird es doch bestimmt offizielle dazu geben) zB Ati/AMD X1950 pro
- Vielleicht sogar noch in Kombination mit dem jeweiligen Seller-Logo (Sapphire,XFX, ASUS etc.)

Wäre für weitere Vorrschläge dankbar, wenn gewünscht nehme ich sie auch in den Post#2 auf. Vielleicht krieg ich es ja hin eine hübsche und informative Gesamtübersicht zu erstellen


----------



## Nelson (6. Oktober 2007)

Stimme dir bis auf das mit den Monitoren und dem Logo voll und ganz zu! Bessonders Ram und lüfter infos wärn cool!


----------



## Pokerclock (6. Oktober 2007)

Nelson schrieb:


> Stimme dir bis auf das mit den Monitoren und dem Logo voll und ganz zu! Bessonders Ram und lüfter infos wärn cool!



Eine kleine Erweiterung auf Monitore, finde ich, ist nur eine logische Fortführung. Klar ist es nicht essentiell in dem Bereich. Hilft aber bei Problemen mit dem Monitor. In einem anderen Thread hatte jemand das Problem, dass nach dem Ruhezustand, die Bildwiederholfrequenz wieder auf 60Hz statt auf 100 Hz war (hatte einen CRT). Bietet dass Tool nun die Möglichkeit die Frequenzen in Echtzeit anzuzeigen, spart man sich den Weg durch Windows. Auch kann es nützlich sein beim betrieb von zwei Unterschiedlichen Monitoren so eine direkte Ansicht zu bekommen, ob alles OK ist oder nicht. So sehe ich den Zweck zumindest bei CPU-Z. 

Was die Logos angeht, klar Geschmackssache. Rundet das Bild aber ab. falls der Support für Ältere Karten nun doch kommt. Könnte sich so mancher Voodoo oder Kyro Besitzer darüber freuen
Auch gibt das dem Ganzen einen Hauch Individualität. Du siehst bei CPU-Z ja auch nicht nur EIN Intel und EIN AMD Logo für alle Systeme


----------



## bArrA (6. Oktober 2007)

mittlerweile is dann auch v.0.0.4 draußen
ma schaun was es da noch so für veränderungen gibt


----------



## Pokerclock (6. Oktober 2007)

*Version 0.0.4*

Mein Monitor BenQ FP93GX wird jetzt als *19,1* Zöller geführt siehe Bild im Anhang

Sonst keine Veränderungen

 Hier ist der DL-Link


----------



## JimBeam (6. Oktober 2007)

Hmm das Tool scheint Probleme mit alten CRT´s zu haben, zumindest was die Größe angeht. Ich hab nen 17 Zoll.


----------



## Marbus16 (6. Oktober 2007)

@Pokerclock: Würdest du bitte in deinem Posting zur jeweils aktuellen Version auch den DL-Link anfügen? Danke.


----------



## Pokerclock (6. Oktober 2007)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> *EDIT3:* Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass wenn ich die Versionen 0.0.1 und 0.0.2 schließe immer dieser typische Win XP Fehlersound ertönt. Jedoch taucht keine Fehlermeldung auf oder dergleichen. Laut Taskm. sind die Programme auch geschlossen (tauchen dort also nicht mehr auf) Irgendwelche Ideen wie man dem auf die Spur kommen kann?
> 
> *Lösung gefunden:* Hatte zum Vergleich die einzelnen Versionen parallel laufen. Beim ersten Programm, das ich beendete kam kein Ton. Aber bei den darauffolgenden. Egal welche Version. War wohl eine Überlagerung oder dergleichen.



Damits vielleicht besser auffällt Poste ich es nochmal extra


----------



## Piy (6. Oktober 2007)

wow, seit 0.0.4  wird bei der 8800gts320 alles korrekt angezeigt!  ^^ alles!


edit: woho ich hatte grad meinen ersten gpu-z-windowsfehlerton xP s.o.


----------



## McZonk (6. Oktober 2007)

Habe Ollis Post auf Ver.0.0.4 aktualisiert


----------



## Marbus16 (6. Oktober 2007)

Da oben steht immer noch der alte Link....

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/779/TechPowerUp_GPU-Z_v0.0.4.html <-- ist das aktuelle


----------



## Pokerclock (6. Oktober 2007)

Ob ein Feld für die TDP-Anzeige (Herstellerangabe) sinnvoll wäre?


----------



## Nelson (6. Oktober 2007)

ok bei mir hat sich nichts verändert ausser das ich jetzt nen 17,1 zöller anstatt nen 17" hab! (FSC scaleo view)

0.03: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/pnff/
0.04: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/vf9wv/


----------



## Marbus16 (6. Oktober 2007)

Mmmh, bei mir ist mein Zweitbildschirm immer kleiner geworden: Zuerst 14,1" [0.0.1], dann 14" [0.0.3], jetzt 13,4" [0.0.4]. Dabei ist das nen 15"er...


----------



## riedochs (6. Oktober 2007)

Also meine 6800GT wurde korrekt erkannt


----------



## Nelson (7. Oktober 2007)

mit 0.05 hat sich bei mir nichts verändert!

hier der link zu 0.05: http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/780/TechPowerUp_GPU-Z_v0.0.5.html


----------



## Piy (7. Oktober 2007)

bei mir auch nicht, aber von 0.3 auf 0.4 wurde die bildschirmgröße korrigiert

http://www.pic-upload.de/07.10.07/lq4bf9.JPG
hier alle versionen im vergleich


----------



## Pokerclock (7. Oktober 2007)

*V.0.0.5*

Habe jetzt bemerkt, wenn man den GPU-Takt erhöht und GPU-Z dabei laufen lässt und unten links bei dem Auswahlmenü der Grafikkarte/n, die vorhandene Karte auswählt (ist bei mir eh nur eine) ändert sich auch die Taktangabe bei "GPU clock". Das war auch schon bei den vorhergehenden Versionen so (inkl 001).

Das Programm muss also *nicht* nochmal neu gestartet werden bei einer Taktänderung.

Sonst keine Veränderungen bei mir


----------



## |L1n3 (7. Oktober 2007)

Tjo jetzt wird soweit alles erkannt.


----------



## don n1gge (7. Oktober 2007)

version 0.0.5 erkennt sogar bei meinem vater die fx5200


----------



## Wannseesprinter (7. Oktober 2007)

Hey, cooles Tool! Genauso unkompliziert wie CpuZ, gefällt mir.

Hab's direkt mal auf die Magnetscheiben geworfen. Das kam dabei heraus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marbus16 (7. Oktober 2007)

Meine Güte, mein 2t Schirm ist nochmal 0,2" kleiner geworden :eek:


----------



## |L1n3 (7. Oktober 2007)

Marbus16 schrieb:


> Meine Güte, mein 2t Schirm ist nochmal 0,2" kleiner geworden :eek:


 Ach komm wen scherst Display ?! wüsste eigentlich auch nich was die Display-größe in einem Tool zu suchen hat das sich *GPU*-Z nennt. Aber ich bin nich der Entwickler darum will ich mich erstmal verneigen und mich bedanken das es das Tool überhaupt gibt. 
Mit seiner unkompliziertheit hat sich das Programm einen Platz in meinem Tuningtool verdient. Werde mich aber wohl erst an den Entwickler wenden müssen. Wie meint ihr erreich ich den guten herrn denn ?


----------



## |L1n3 (7. Oktober 2007)

So nun mit 0.0.6 
Die Display-info hat er anscheinend rausgenommen .. besser so ^^
Die Validation hat bei mir immer noch nicht geklappt, keine Ahnung woran es da liegt.
Bei Forceware müsste eigentlich 163.71 stehen aber da kommt auch noch kaudawelsch raus .. könnte aber mit meinem OS zusammenhängen.


----------



## Marbus16 (7. Oktober 2007)

Link!! :mad:


----------



## riedochs (7. Oktober 2007)

Marbus16 schrieb:


> Link!! :mad:



Zu was?


----------



## McZonk (8. Oktober 2007)

Marbus16 schrieb:


> Link!! :mad:



Schau doch mal auf die 1. Seite. Zumal denke ich, dass du auch alt genug bist, um selber ein bischen auf die Suche zu gehen.

So, bitte wieder OT


----------



## Pokerclock (8. Oktober 2007)

*V. 0.0.6*

Der Bereich "Display" wurde herausgenommen (wie bereits gesagt)
Bei "Validation" kann man nun seine E-Mail-Adresse angeben

Das Tool ist jetzt kleiner geworden, ein Vorteil denke ich wenn man noch andere Fenster offen hat (Siehe Anh.)


----------



## Marbus16 (8. Oktober 2007)

McZonk schrieb:


> Schau doch mal auf die 1. Seite. Zumal denke ich, dass du auch alt genug bist, um selber ein bischen auf die Suche zu gehen.


Geändert um ca. 8 Uhr morgens, wie soll ich das denn um 23:34 abends lesen? 

Und zufällig habe auf die Schnelle nix gefunden


----------



## McZonk (8. Oktober 2007)

Marbus16 schrieb:


> Geändert um ca. 8 Uhr morgens, wie soll ich das denn um 23:34 abends lesen?
> 
> Und zufällig habe auf die Schnelle nix gefunden


Ersteres nehme ich dir noch ab, aber 2. nicht! Schau doch mal auf den alten Link bei TPU, dort findest du einen definitiv unübersehbaren Verweis zur neueren Version. Jetzt wieder On Topic, alles andere wird gelöscht!


----------



## Anbei (9. Oktober 2007)

Hier sind auch mal meine Werte.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (10. Oktober 2007)

Piy schrieb:


> bei mir auch nicht, aber von 0.3 auf 0.4 wurde die bildschirmgröße korrigiert
> 
> http://www.pic-upload.de/07.10.07/lq4bf9.JPG
> hier alle versionen im vergleich



korrigiert? du hast echt nen 15,7" Bildschirm?
krass


----------



## tj3011 (10. Oktober 2007)

kann ma einer den download link von der neusten version posten


----------



## Anbei (10. Oktober 2007)

tj3011 schrieb:


> kann ma einer den download link von der neusten version posten



Wenn Du dem Downloadlink am Anfang folgst, bekommst Du die neuste Version


----------



## JimBeam (10. Oktober 2007)

Der steht doch im ersten Post, http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/781/TechPowerUp_GPU-Z_v0.0.6.html


----------



## tj3011 (10. Oktober 2007)

oh sry habe ich übersehen


----------



## AMDSempron (10. Oktober 2007)

Also bei mir wird fast alles erkannt, da gibts nichts zu meckern:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch EVEREST zeigt das gleiche an, dass die Karte Müll ist, ist leider Trotzdem so...


----------



## tj3011 (10. Oktober 2007)

Hier is mein Screenshot


----------



## Pokerclock (11. Oktober 2007)

*Die Version 0.0.7 ist raus. LINK*

Als ich das Programm zum ersten mal startete, kam ein Pop-Up, für die automatische Suche nach einem Update (mann konnte da wählen, wie oft es danach suchen soll). allerdings nur das eine mal, hab deswegen auch keinen Screenshot. Nun frage ich mich was hat das Tool getan? Hat's mir was in die Registry geschrieben?

Das nächste war zum Vergleich habe ich 006 geöffnet. (Das Pop-Up war noch offen). keine Probs. Ich schloss das Pop-Up und plötzlich kamen Fehlermeldungen (wegen der offenen 006er Version?) *Achtet mal darauf, wenn ihr es das erste mal öffnet.
*
Änderungen
Die Anzahl der Shader meiner X1950pro ist nun mehr: 36 (12 davor) Pixel, 8 (5 davor) Vertex (Ich glaube das ist jetzt der richtige Wert)
Bei "Validation" ist jetzt statt "Your E-Mail" > "Optional E-Mail" geschrieben


----------



## McZonk (11. Oktober 2007)

Auch Ver. 0.0.7 erkennt noch immer nicht meine Shaderdomain entkopplung und zeigt lediglich 1.33GHz an anstatt der eingestellten 1.62GHz


----------



## hills (15. Oktober 2007)

Also bei mir hat noch keine Version gelaufen, die ersten habe nicht mal ne Meldung rausgegeben und die neuste beendet sich mit ner Fehlermeldung das es eine Datei nicht finden kann.

Schade würde es schon gerne mal testen


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Oktober 2007)

1. bei 2 unterschiedlichen nVidia GPUs im System zeigt das Teil Mist an...
2. Bei meinem 7025 zeigt das Teil immer noch nicht viel/unsinn an...

Anbei mal ein Shot von der 7025 mit der 8600 im System...


----------



## BANE (15. Oktober 2007)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Nun frage ich mich was hat das Tool getan? Hat's mir was in die Registry geschrieben?



Ja hat es. Musst mal nach "gpu-z" oder "techpowerup" in der Registry suchen lassen.


----------



## kuhwaran (16. Oktober 2007)

Das Update-Fenster lässt sich natürlich auch ein zweites Mal öffnen, indem man am oberen Fensterrand auf der linken Seite einen Linksklick macht und dann im Menü auf "Check for Update..." klickt. So lässt sich der Updateintervall auch nach dem ersten Start verändern.


----------



## Kovsk (17. Oktober 2007)

So die neuste Version ist draußen. *0.0.8* Bei mir nach wie vor alles super, alle Werte werden korrekt erkannt.


----------



## Pokerclock (17. Oktober 2007)

LINK zu 0.0.8

Keine Veränderungen bei mir.

Im Bereich "Driver Version" wird nun in Klammern der verwendete Treibername (Catalyst) angezeigt.

Warscheinlich wird bei Benutzern der Omega Treiber dort "Omega" angezeigt.

Vielleicht könnt das mal jemand posten, der die Omega Treiber oder andere verwendet.


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (18. Oktober 2007)

Also bei mir lief es auch super und hat alles erkannt ist halt Praktisch das man jetzt auch seine GraKa Daten ins Internet stellen kann ohne das jemand sagt das das nicht stimmt da das Tool wirklich alles anzeigt.


----------



## luckipuck (21. Oktober 2007)

Hab mir grad erst die neuste version geladen 0.8. Ich hab bei mir das Problem, das ich es nicht mal starten kann. also mit der windows typischen fehlermeldung stürzt es ab.
liegt vielleicht daran das es nicht die mobile GPU`s unterstützt.
ich hab ne 7600 mobile.
warte jetzt auf die neue version....


----------



## der8auer (21. Oktober 2007)

hab auch mal nen screen gemacht, werte wurden zwar richtig erkannt, aber warum steht bei "Nvidia SLi" Disabled?  im treiber ist es eindeutig aktiviert 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marbus16 (21. Oktober 2007)

Aber es funzt ja nicht, oder hat sich da neuerdings was getan?


----------



## der8auer (21. Oktober 2007)

Marbus16 schrieb:


> Aber es funzt ja nicht, oder hat sich da neuerdings was getan?


 
zumindest nich so wies sollte


----------



## Marbus16 (21. Oktober 2007)

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/811/TechPowerUp_GPU-Z_v0.0.9.html
Die 0.0.9 ist draußen


----------



## PCTom (22. Oktober 2007)

nun bei mir stimmen die Werte ist ganz nett das Tool




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Oktober 2007)

Ah, schon wesentlich besser, nu kommts besser hin...

RAM und Takt davon kanns natürlich immer noch nicht, ist ja auch nur ein ziemlich dämliches Tool, das nichts wirklich misst sondern nur die Werte aus 'ner Datenbank einträgt...


----------



## Marbus16 (22. Oktober 2007)

Wenns die Werte aus ner DB einträgt, dann erkennts auch keine übertakteten Karten. Also ließt das tool schon die Daten von der HW...


----------



## McZonk (22. Oktober 2007)

Es verwendet z.b. auch nur den Standard Shadermultiplikator... So wird der bei mir immer falsch ausgelesen. Sehr "feinfühlig" ist das Tool noch nicht


----------



## Pokerclock (22. Oktober 2007)

*V.0.0.9*

in Bereich Validation hat sich was getan

- Zur Auswahl stehen jetzt etwas mehr Privatsphäre und ein Bug-Report

- Im Kreis ist/kommt eine Anzeige für den Upload-Fortschritt und die IP (siehe Anhang)


----------



## Denmat (22. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab ne EVGA 8800GTS 320MB Version und bei mir startet das tool unter XP nicht, also die exe wird im taskmanager angezeigt, aber die gui des tools erscheint nicht! War mit den vorgänger Versionen leider auch so!


----------



## Imens0 (4. November 2007)

Version 0.1.0 ist da! http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/822/TechPowerUp_GPU-Z_v0.1.0.html


----------



## M4jestix (5. November 2007)

@Denmat: Geht mir genauso! Egal welche Version ich lade funzt es unter XP nicht! :frown:

Wär echt mal interessant zu wissen an was das liegt....


----------



## Pokerclock (5. November 2007)

*V.0.1.0*

Im Feld "DirectX Support wird jetzt auch die SM-Version angezeigt (siehe Screenshot)

Im Feld  "Memory Type" steht jetzt bei mir "DDRX" (davor war es "DDR3") Gab es bei der erkennung zu viele Probleme oder hat das was zu bedeuten. 

Vielleicht habt ihr ne Ahnung


----------



## Piy (5. November 2007)

bei mir ist es ddr3....    (8800gts320)


----------



## Pokerclock (14. November 2007)

*V0.1.1.* ist draußen LINK

Changelog

    * Fixed shader count on RV670
    * Fixed Shader Model info on some ATI cards
    * Some ATI cards no longer report memory type DDRX
    * Added basic i815G info
    * Fixed G71 / G70 AGP misspelling

Meine X1950pro war eine der Ati Karten, bei denen "DDRX" erkannt wurde statt DDR3


----------



## der8auer (14. November 2007)

mhhh bei mir steht bei SLi immer noch "Disabled" dran. Woran liegts?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ED101 (14. November 2007)

Weils aus ist 
Mal im ernst, der NVidia Treiber zeigt aber SLI "on" an?


----------



## der8auer (14. November 2007)

ED101 schrieb:


> Weils aus ist
> Mal im ernst, der NVidia Treiber zeigt aber SLI "on" an?


 
jupp siehst hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jetztaber (14. November 2007)

Du, v0.1.1 startet bei mir nicht mal unter XP :oink:

Wie soll sie da mit so komplizierten Dingen wie SLI zurecht kommen...


----------



## Player007 (16. November 2007)

Auf meinem XP läuft alles einbandfrei und es wird sogar die saualte Geforce 4 Ti erkannt.

Gutes Tool


----------



## hills (30. November 2007)

Bei mir hat noch keine Version gelaufen, die starten alle nicht, warum auch immer.


----------



## Oliver (30. November 2007)

Wie sieht deine Hardwarekonfiguration aus und welches Betriebssystem und welche Treiber benutzt du? Ich werde das dann an W1zzard, dem Programmierer von GPU-Z weiterleiten.


----------



## hills (30. November 2007)

Ich habe :
Board: Asus P5W DH Deluxe
CPU: E6600 
Speicher: 3 GB
Betriebssystem: WindowsXP  mit allen Updates (halt alles was man bei M$ beim Updaten downloaden kann, außer Windows Messenger 4.7)
Grafikkarte: XFX Geforce 8800GTS/640 MB (Rev A2)
Treiber: Nvidia 169.09 alle anderen Treiber für Soundkarte und so auch auf den neusten Stand.
Habe ein Raid 0 System mit 2 HD
Noch was?

Ps.: Das Tool hat noch nie bei mir gelaufen, weder eine andere Version noch bei einem anderen Grafikkarten Treiber.


----------



## Pokerclock (4. Dezember 2007)

GPU-Z v.0.1.2 ist draußen! LINK

Changelog

    * Added/improved device detection for certain models of: Rage Pro, Rage XL, RageII, RV280, RV515, RV516, R580, R600, Rage Mobility. i810G, i815G, i845G, i865G, i915G, i830GM, i910GL, i915GV, i855GM, i915GM, i945G. G84, G86, G92, G98, C51
    * Pressing F5 will now take a .GIF format screenshot
    * RV6xx clock reading will now always display high-performance clocks
    * Update check won't show up anymore when "Never" is selected
    * Update check can be aborted at any time during execution
    * Added mouse over tooltips for text boxes that could have too long text
    * Added experimental memory type and bus width detection for Intel integrated
    * Added PCI vendor PNY
    * Intel driver version is now properly detected on all operating systems
    * Added N/A to ATI GPU revision and other similar fields
    * Memory bus width detection improved for RV530, RV535, RV560, RV570, R520, R580, M56, M58, M66, M68
    * Added option to receive E-Mail with validation ID after submission
    * Fixed Catalyst version detection on XP64
    * Added detection for AGP cards running in PCI mode
    * Age setting now properly reflects author's age (Happy Birthday!)


----------



## hills (5. Dezember 2007)

Wow die erste Version die bei mir Funkt


----------



## blueman (5. Dezember 2007)

bei mir funzt alles ohne probleme!


----------



## Altteileverwender (5. Dezember 2007)

Jop bei mir auch


----------



## Pokerclock (5. Dezember 2007)

So schauen die Daten eines Intel Mobile GM965 aus


----------



## Imens0 (6. Dezember 2007)

Version 0.1.3 ist schon am Start! 
http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/882/TechPowerUp_GPU-Z_v0.1.3.html

Changelog:     

    * Fixed blank screen on some R5xx ASICs
    * Added detection for G92 based 8800 GTS
    * Fixed memory type being returned as DDR3 instead of GDDR3 on some NVIDIA GPUs
    * Fixed shader count on some NVIDIA GPUs
    * Added timeout to shut down when removing driver
    * Fixed 2D clocks being shown on some NVIDIA cards
    * Removed geometric clock delta returned as BIOS default shader clock
    * NV42 AGP id F6 is now correctly detected
    * Shortened High Tech Systems subvendor string to HIS
    * Adjusted item tab order on Validation page
    * Improved NVIDIA driver version detection on XP64
    * Added support for original GeForce Quadro
    * Fixed crash on some GeForce FX and earlier cards


----------



## der_schnitter (15. Dezember 2007)

Bei meiner ATI Radeon 7500 wird alles korrekt angeziegt bis auf den Speicher- und Chiptakt.Die sind normal höher,aber das kann auch daran liegen,dass ich ein Notebook habe


----------



## Pokerclock (20. Dezember 2007)

V.0.1.5 ist raus LINK

Changelog

    * Online BIOS submission dupecheck now actually works
    * More changes to G70/G71 ROP/shader detection code (never ending story)
    * G71 AGP is now 90nm instead of 110nm
    * If default clocks on NVIDIA can not be determined via BIOS, try fallback via driver
    * Better driver communication to NVIDIA driver
    * Corrected shader detection for softmodded R300, R480 cards
    * Known issue: NVIDIA SLI status can not be detected under Vista


----------



## Homer (27. Dezember 2007)

Bin begeistert habe mit 0.1.5. geholt und es zeigt wirklich alles wichtige an jetzt muss man nicht mehr bei everest die einzelnen dateien zusammen sammeln echt gut aber Cpu-Z ist mit den verschieden speicherfunktionen noch ein Stück besser also von der Programmierungher gesehen


----------



## y33H@ (5. Januar 2008)

Ich vermisse GFLOP/s und ns des VRAM 

cYA


----------



## Imens0 (5. Februar 2008)

Eine neue Version ist am Start: Version 0.1.6
Changelog:
Added GPU Sensors tab
Fixed CrossFire detection under Vista
Screenshot will now work on Windows 2000 without PSAPI.DLL installed
Update check default interval is now 1 week
Added a link to test build forum from validation page
GPU variant names removed for all ATI and NVIDIA cards. For example "G80 GTX" will be called "G80" from now on
Added several missing ASICs from families: RV610, RV630, R600
Added several future ATI ASICs
Fixed clock detection for some RV6xx ASICs
Fixed pipeline count on modded RV430 GPUs
Added ROP/shader readings for RV620, RV635 and future ATI ASICs
Fixed memory bus width reading for R200 and similar ASICs
Improved low-level BIOS reading code to work on more GPUs (pre-R500)
Added detection for ASICs from families: G80, G92, G94, G92 M
Fixed negative temperature readings in ADT7473 sensor
Added some missing die sizes for ATI and NVIDIA
Added bus width reading for NV10
Fixed bus width reading for NV44
Fixed ROP/shader counts for NV41, NV42, NV43, G70, G71, G73
Added detection for i740, GM45
i865G correctly reports DDR memory now
Multi GPU dropdown is now a static readout
Shortened HP PCI vendor name


----------



## Pokerclock (5. Februar 2008)

V.0.1.6 ist raus LINK

Ein neuer Reiter "Sensoren" ist eingefügt worden. Scheinbar liest GPU-Z jetzt weitere Sensoren der Grafikkarte aus

da war wohl jemand schneller


----------



## StellaNor (5. Februar 2008)

Bugs V.0.1.1.6:

Bei meiner 8800 GT wird der Temperatursensor für GPU falsch ausgelesen und zeigt 8°C zu wenig an bzw. entspricht der PCB-Temperatur. NCP derweil zeigt die richtige Temperatur.

Die Takt-Frequenzen werden weiterhin falsch angezeigt bzw. zeigen zwar den eingestellten Takt, jedoch nicht den tatsächlichen Takt, den z. B. Riva Tuner wiedergibt.


----------



## Player007 (5. Februar 2008)

Bei mir sind die Temparaturen vertauscht:

PCB (Ati Tool) 42° ---> PCB(GPU-Z: 0.1.6) 48°
GPU (Ati Tool) 48° ---> GPU(GPU-Z: 0.1.6) 42°

Gruß


----------



## JimBeam (5. Februar 2008)

StellaNor schrieb:


> Die Takt-Frequenzen werden weiterhin falsch angezeigt bzw. zeigen zwar den eingestellten Takt, jedoch nicht den tatsächlichen Takt, den z. B. Riva Tuner wiedergibt.



gleiches bei mir, dafür stimmt aber die Temperatur.


----------



## Pokerclock (5. Februar 2008)

Bei mir sind die Temperaturen auch vertauscht. Stimmen aber überein > Referenz Ati Tray Tools

X1950pro siehe Sig.

Der veränderte FAN-Speed wird korrekt erkannt sowie die Takterhöhung.


----------



## y33H@ (6. Februar 2008)

Meine Werte stimmen bei der X1900XT/512 

cYa


----------



## X_SXPS07 (6. Februar 2008)

Bei mir liest er nur den aktuellen Takt aus, Temperaturen werden keine gezeigt Habe eine NV6600


----------



## Player007 (19. Februar 2008)

Meine Temps werden jetzt richtig gemessen, musste Version 0.1.7 runterladen.

Gruß


----------



## Alex2201 (8. März 2008)

also ich hab mir das programm runter geladen aber es wird als Virus/trojaner angezeigt (hab Antivir drauf) was soll ich machen


----------



## Player007 (8. März 2008)

Lad es dir nochma hier runter.

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,632776/Download/Download_GPU-Z_017_-_GPU-Details_auslesen/

Gruß


----------



## px2 (29. März 2008)

die neue version 0.1.8 verursacht bei mir einen systemabsturz 
während die version 0.1.7 boch ohne murksen funktioniert 
meine systemdaten:
intel pentium dual core e2140
radeon hd 3870 
abit ip 35
2gb ocz ddr2-800 ram 
softwaremäßig ist der catalyst 8.3 und windows xp sp1


----------



## the Canadier (29. März 2008)

Bei mir führt GPU-Z auch zum Systemabsturz!!!(Bluescreen)


----------



## JimBeam (29. März 2008)

Hab keine Probleme, Catalyst 8.3, XP SP2 32Bit


----------



## Player007 (30. März 2008)

Hab auch keine Probleme (8.1, Vista HP 64Bit)

Gruß


----------



## moonrail (30. März 2008)

Habe ebenfalls keine Probleme (FW 174.53; Vista 64bit SP1)


----------



## potzblitz (16. Mai 2008)

Hier mal meins



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alex2201 (29. Juli 2008)

ich hab ein Kleines Problem mit GPU-Z v.0.26 

und zwar hab ich bei denn meisten Leuten die nen Screan gemacht haben gesehn das bei ihen PCIe x16 (2.0)@ x16(2.0) steht 

Ich selber hab 2 Boards die PCIe 2.0 haben auch meine 2 Grafikkarten sind PCIe 2.0 (HD 3870 DDR4 512MB) und (HD 4850 DDR3 512MB) 

Muß ich das Ihrend wo im Bios einstellen das sie als PCIe 2.0 laufen oder ist das nur ein Anzeige fehler von GPU-Z 0.26????

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen als anhang ein Screan von meiner Grafikkarte


----------



## Player007 (13. August 2008)

Heute ist die neue Version von GPU-Z erschienen.
In Version 0.2.7., diese hab ich mir auch gleich gezogen, um sie zu testen ^^

Jetzt hab ich aber mal ne Frage:
Wie kann GPU-Z dir VRAM Temp auslesen, bei meinem Screen?

Eig. haben ja die Speicherchips keine Sensoren eingebaut Oo

Gruß


----------



## AMDSempron (14. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*am Kopf kratz*


----------



## dirtyoetker (18. Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute,

endlich werden unsere GTX 260² richtig ausgelesen 

Hier mal ein Foto:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nicht dass das relevant wäre. Aber ein bisschen ruhiges gewissen habe ich jetzt schon 

Lg


----------

